# Does Anybody Know What This Bird Is?



## dustywoman (Apr 20, 2007)

Just noticed this today. It's walking around in the former horse pasture. It does not look like it can fly that far. It's about 4' tall and has a wing span of 6-7 feet. I'm wondering whether it could have gotten blown off course as a result of the recent Nor'easter. (I'm in Maine, USA)

Sorry about the photos. I didn't want to scare it.

Any ideas are most welcome. Thanks!


----------



## Mark (Apr 20, 2007)

Wow!!! That looks a lot like a crane, but it's not one of the native whooping or sandhill cranes we have around here. Are there other species besides these two native to NA? You might have a fabulous accidental there!

The closest I'm finding are crested or gray-crowned. Both are African species. Do you live near a zoo?


----------



## dustywoman (Apr 20, 2007)

Hi Mark, 

I believe the closest zoo to Southern Maine would be in Boston!!!!

It's loud, too! Can't describe the sound it makes. It's a cross between a door squeak and a honk. 

Thanks!!!


----------



## dustywoman (Apr 20, 2007)

Oh, it has spikey feathers about 6" long on the top of its head. These don't show in the photo.


----------



## Elena (Apr 20, 2007)

Certainly looks like an African crowned crane of some sort oke:


----------



## dustywoman (Apr 20, 2007)

Hi Mark and Elena,

Mystery solved! 

Thank you! You both were correct. I called the local 'shopping guide' paper and asked if anyone had run an ad for a missing bird. About one half hour later, the bird's owner called. He verified that it's some sort of African Crowned Crane. 

What is it doing here in Maine?  

Well, it's a pet that escaped during a recent severe storm. The owner lives nearby. It won't go far.

We just have to catch it. :rollhappy:


----------



## Barbara (Apr 20, 2007)

Oh my...that poor crane. Good luck catching it. I wonder if it's young one, a yearling perhaps, it sure is beautiful.


----------



## Mark (Apr 20, 2007)

CITES Appendix II, by the way.

Nothing surprises me anymore. Someone hit a red kangaroo with their car not far from my parent's house in south-central Wisconsin and we had another one caught out at the other end of the county. Exotic just doesn't mean the same as it use to


----------



## dustywoman (Apr 20, 2007)

Hi Barbara and Mark, 

I'm not sure of the Cranes age. The owner called and said it was like catching a goose. It might take two or three people. 

Mark, I'm concerned about the CITES rules and regulations too. Still, I have the owner's name and phone number and a record of him placing an ad for the safe return of this creature. How it got into this country, I do not have a clue. 

But, your point about CITES and other Environmental Laws is well taken. Here in Maine, Koi are illegal. A customer noticed some Koi in either a tank or pond at a Chinese restaurant here in Southern Maine. The owner had them because he believed that they bring good luck. By the time the State authorities (I don't think this went to the Federal level) were done with him, he had run up over $100K in legal fees, had to pay a $10K penalty, and had to have the Koi neutered and inserted with micro chips in order to moniter them.  

I guess the Koi was not very good luck to this poor guy!!!

Crazy? Yes!!! I've heard stories of people who have imported more exotic animals. 

The owner of the Crane comes from a different culture. (I won't say where.) No doubt, that culture is not aware of the CITES restrictions we have here. 
I guess in Africa, these Cranes are held in high esteem and are venerated. 

Interesting stuff. It just amazes me when it flies into my back yard!!! Makes you think!


----------



## Heather (Apr 20, 2007)

dustywoman said:


> Interesting stuff. It just amazes me when it flies into my back yard!!! Makes you think!




Ya, you just never know when CITES is going to come and bite you in the ars.


----------



## dustywoman (Apr 20, 2007)

OUCH! oke:


----------

